
San Francisco, Oakland could be first cities in nation to ban facial recognition - 0xmohit
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2019/05/06/san-francisco-oakland-could-be-first-cities-in-nation-to-ban-facial-recognition/
======
gscott
It is likely the Department of Homeland Security cameras that see you see next
to stoplights are using facial recognition.

